
I'm a typical SV college dropout-turned-entrepreneur. Don't follow my example - rmason
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2019/06/18/silicon-valley-college-dropouts-education-column/1412842001/
======
britch
God this web page is a mess. USA today is truly a nightmare.

Notification popup, ad-block popup, two different advertising videos that
start upon opening the page (one stuck to the bottom, one in the article
itself). The article itself is a modal on a different page?

~~~
TomMarius
The "EU experience" (apparently what they show to EU visitors) is _great_ on
the other hand. Thank you for subsidising it for us, I guess...

------
sherlock_h
strikes me as pretty accurate. Most people I know that “drop out” and
successfully pursue startups come from backgrounds where connections and
knowledge usually already exist through family background.

